
The Rise of a Hindu Vigilante in the Age of WhatsApp and Modi - ketcomp
https://www.wired.com/story/indias-frightening-descent-social-media-terror/
======
ketcomp
Unintended consequences of a telecom boom intersecting with a point in time
for the country where an end to end encrypted communication network proved to
be a curse rather than a boon. I wonder if a solution might lie in network
theory as well.

